# Brands Hatch Indy in the evenings



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Looking to do my first track day and thought BH Indy would be a good place to start to get my feet wet.

It's local to me so won't have to take a day off work etc

What sort of top speed can you get up to on the short track ?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Pm git-r, for tips, as he is quick round brands.

500bhp gtr will hit 125mph + before braking for paddock hill.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I was hitting a real (GPS) speed of 117mph on the straight. That was running 520bhp.
It's a good track because it's fun and has a good mix of corners.


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Cheers guys

Sounds good, think it'll be a good one as a first without being a full on day etc.

Just need to sort a lid and get myself down there


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Clarkep said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Sounds good, think it'll be a good one as a first without being a full on day etc.
> 
> Just need to sort a lid and get myself down there


They will rent you a helmet for £10 if you don't want to wait until you have bought one.

Let me know what day you are on, I might pop down if I can.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

How loud is your car?

They are stricter about noise during evening sessions.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Clarkep said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Sounds good, think it'll be a good one as a first without being a full on day etc.
> 
> Just need to sort a lid and get myself down there



Been to a few myself in the past and from memory track time was ok.

Get your own lid rather than wearing a sweaty one that has been worn by 1000s of people. uke:


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks guys,

Will do Richard

Not sure on noise but Bernie has been to most tracks with it in the past but good point about an evening session, will have to get a noise meter


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Was looking at an evening session as well, close to home. When you planning on going down?


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

grahamc said:


> Was looking at an evening session as well, close to home. When you planning on going down?


Not sure yet Graham, when I can sweeten up the missus etc lol

There's one on the 1st June from memory so might aim for that


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

21 May  98db driveby limit

Might get the missus down there in the MX5 as well. 

As a matter of interest, for the evenings, do they have initial sighting laps showing the lines? Do they mark the braking zones, etc?


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

What do people think about slicks for a first trackday ?

Best to keep it simple and just run road tyres for the first time on track ?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Clarkep said:


> What do people think about slicks for a first trackday ?
> 
> Best to keep it simple and just run road tyres for the first time on track ?


I think most tracks will say you must have a cage if running slicks (dont know your car). I would rather go on normal tyres and learn the track first, but thats just me...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah as mark says in my 32 I'll hit 130mph with just over 500bhp. its stopping after that that is the problem lol!

Running slicks can/will cause oil surge problems especially if they're new and fresh. If it's your first track day you'll probably get nowhere near their limits, road tyres will be far more forgiving and much slower, just don't stay out for ages or use too much understeer and you won't ruin them.

You'll get sighting laps and most likely brake boards and cones will be showing turn in points apex etc.


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

git-r said:


> Yeah as mark says in my 32 I'll hit 130mph with just over 500bhp. its stopping after that that is the problem lol!
> 
> Running slicks can/will cause oil surge problems especially if they're new and fresh. If it's your first track day you'll probably get nowhere near their limits, road tyres will be far more forgiving and much slower, just don't stay out for ages or use too much understeer and you won't ruin them.
> 
> You'll get sighting laps and most likely brake boards and cones will be showing turn in points apex etc.



Cheers, good advice

Was going to play it safe and run road tyres to start with makes sense.

Strange question but between sessions where do you leave your car ? I know there's garages but assume they charge extra for their usage ?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

grahamc said:


> I think most tracks will say you must have a cage if running slicks (dont know your car). I would rather go on normal tyres and learn the track first, but thats just me...


They've always allowed slicks without roll cage as far as I remember.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Clarkep said:


> Cheers, good advice
> 
> Was going to play it safe and run road tyres to start with makes sense.
> 
> Strange question but between sessions where do you leave your car ? I know there's garages but assume they charge extra for their usage ?


Most welcome

You can book a garage and pay but it's not be necessary, you can normally find a free one. Otherwise, there's lots of space to park up and if you need to leave stuff just ask someone with a garage. 

If it's not an msv day ill try and come along - keep us posted when you go


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

git-r said:


> Most welcome
> 
> You can book a garage and pay but it's not be necessary, you can normally find a free one. Otherwise, there's lots of space to park up and if you need to leave stuff just ask someone with a garage.
> 
> If it's not an msv day ill try and come along - keep us posted when you go



Thanks again and will do

Out of interest what's the issue with msv day ?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Clarkep said:


> ...
> 
> Out of interest what's the issue with msv day ?


Was going to ask the same 



> Can I use Slick Tyres on track?
> 
> You can use slick tyres on track days but it is at the discretion of the event organisers. If you are thinking of using slick tyres you will need to contact us before you make a booking to check if the event you are looking to book onto will allow you to use slicks. If you are using slick tyres the car must have either a roll cage, or roll bars fitted and we suggest that you only ever use slicks in perfect trackday conditions


http://www.trackdays.co.uk/car-track-day-guide/


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Do you think I'd look a bit of a knob if I turned up in this getup lol


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lol if you turned up dressed like that you probably wouldn't be the only one 

- long story but I can't do msv organised track days until I've proven my driving has improved. The instructors like me, the manager doesn't... :chuckle:


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

git-r said:


> Lol if you turned up dressed like that you probably wouldn't be the only one
> 
> - long story but I can't do msv organised track days until I've proven my driving has improved. The instructors like me, the manager doesn't... :chuckle:



lol classic, must be quite a story behind it


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Clarkep said:


> lol classic, must be quite a story behind it


Definitely sounds like quite a story!!! opcorn:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Clarkep said:


> lol classic, must be quite a story behind it


Yes, one that involves going sideways... :chuckle:

I can do 1st June.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm putting together one for the 17th june at brands - PM me for details, it's at a slightly discounted rate - richard I think you were at snett a couple of weeks ago when I organised one with my mates. BTW DB limit on the 17th is 102db static, which is higher than the normal 98db for an evening (not sure why it differs on that day).


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> I'm putting together one for the 17th june at brands - PM me for details, it's at a slightly discounted rate - richard I think you were at snett a couple of weeks ago when I organised one with my mates. BTW DB limit on the 17th is 102db static, which is higher than the normal 98db for an evening (not sure why it differs on that day).


Sounds interesting.

The 27th May evening at Brands MSV are doing is already sold out.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

dont forget to use the accusump on track mate..lol


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

rockabilly said:


> dont forget to use the accusump on track mate..lol


You know it Bernie, don't worry I'll remember

Got some vibration that sets in about 120mph that I need to sort first


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

check wheel nuts first..lol


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

rockabilly said:


> check wheel nuts first..lol


Lol, done that, got wheels checked for balance and damage and all good, thought it could've been the wing in full attack mode so put it back upright and not that.

wondering if it's rear diffuser somehow ?


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

umm odd. dont know what to suggest.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

does it go above 120 say 150?.


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

rockabilly said:


> does it go above 120 say 150?.


No, cant drive through it hence why I was thinking something aero that's a constant etc


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Clarkep said:


> No, cant drive through it hence why I was thinking something aero that's a constant etc


Maybe even rear discs out of true ?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

- what tyres are you on? 

I get the same because of crap tyres..


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

git-r said:


> - what tyres are you on?
> 
> I get the same because of crap tyres..



Currently running pretty new Federal 595 RSR's


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

What a surprise! 

Used 2 sets of those and had same problems with both.

High speed vibration, took ages to find the problem. 

Brand new they were great, no vibration and lots of grip. Then they'd very quickly go out of shape. 

My theory is they change shape as they get hotter and as you go faster.. Only noticeable at high speed and balancing won't solve it.


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

git-r said:


> What a surprise!
> 
> Used 2 sets of those and had same problems with both.
> 
> ...



Well I'll be, thanks for the heads up !!!

They are only about 1000 miles old but the theory makes sense

Gonna cost £800 odd to find out though, I do have another set of wheels but they're running slicks, tempting to chuck em on to see if the problem goes.

What rubber are you running out of interest ?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Guessing when they were first fitted there was no vibration?


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

git-r said:


> Guessing when they were first fitted there was no vibration?


Difficult one, can't honestly say I took it up that quick when they were new and I first had it but they certainly would've only been 400-500 miles old when I first noticed it


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Can R888's still be run on the road ?

Might get a set of part worns to test the theory if I can find them and legal


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Running KU 36 Kumau tires but they have the same issue as federal. They crack across the carcass of the tire. As federal. They crack across the carcass of the tire. I have given up with cheap track tires as the difference between them is a Yokohama ad08r it's only about £30. My local F1 tire place will supply and fit Yokohama's for £135. 
Sorry for my English and grammar, using my phones voice recognition!


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Many thanks m8,

Will have a look at the AD08r's, am thinking to get some part worns to prove the theory.


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

git-r said:


> Running KU 36 Kumau tires but they have the same issue as federal. They crack across the carcass of the tire. As federal. They crack across the carcass of the tire. I have given up with cheap track tires as the difference between them is a Yokohama ad08r it's only about £30. My local F1 tire place will supply and fit Yokohama's for £135.
> Sorry for my English and grammar, using my phones voice recognition!


Whereabouts is this tyre place m8, if that is a genuine price that's dirt cheap and I'm in !!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

It's in south London. Might be worth you phoning your local place. It's in south London. Do you have a baffled sump?

R888 fine for road but Michelin cup 2's might be cheaper and just as good if not better.. Try tyreleader.

I run 245/40/17.


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

git-r said:


> It's in south London. Might be worth you phoning your local place. It's in south London. Do you have a baffled sump?
> 
> R888 fine for road but Michelin cup 2's might be cheaper and just as good if not better.. Try tyreleader.
> 
> I run 245/40/17.



Ok, the size explains the good price, I'm on 265/35/18's and the cheapest for the Yoko's seems to e about £230 a corner 

Have a baffled and winged sump along with an accusump as well.

Think it's gonna have to be a set of cheeky part worns just to prove the issue


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Tyre Michelin Pilot Sport CUP 2 265/35 ZR18 97Y XL - Tyre Leader


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

You'd be better off trying to borrow a set, save some pennies. Do you have big brakes? you could borrow mine if they'd fit, otherwise Christian (RSS) runs that size, as does Richard (CT17) and Paul (purleskyline).



The Michelin price varies - they were 175 delivered a couple of months ago so worth bearing in mind. 

The yokoshamas also varie massively in price. Demon were nearly £170 plus postage for mine, really worth phoning around and doing some homework, huge savings can be made. If you have a baffled sump you'd be better off with the michelins though. 

It may not be the tyres mind, apparently the prop can cause similar issues.


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

git-r said:


> You'd be better off trying to borrow a set, save some pennies. Do you have big brakes? you could borrow mine if they'd fit, otherwise Christian (RSS) runs that size, as does Richard (CT17) and Paul (purleskyline).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers m8, much appreciated regarding borrowing your wheels.

I do have big brakes yes (356mm)

Just paid £350 for a set of unused P Zero Corsas so will give these a try and see if it solves the issue, if not they be up for sale as new.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Bloomin good price on thePIrelli's and they'll make your car feel so m uch nicer on the road no doubt.. 

Keep us posted on how you get on as I'd be interested to know if it was the tyres causing your vibration...

A lot of people that use the Federals either don't use them that long or don't use them that fast - as in top speed... 

They're used as a control tyre for something (can't remember which series) but can only think they're not getting much top speed.. apparently the nankangs are just as good as the federals in terms of lap times but I've yet to hear about quality and given they're not far off the price of a decent tyre I'm not going to be the guinea pig!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually, over to Richard (CT17) as he's just bought a set opcorn:


----------



## dante987 (Jun 11, 2015)

I was at brands hatch on Jun 3 evening advanced taster session I was the only GTR and first time tracking it and oh boy did I have fun!! went out of the blocks all guns blazing VC off and backside out of Druids n taking wayyyy more speed into Surtees barely making the apex! Mine is 590hp and I reached 144mph before braking for dear life for paddock hill!

only thing was trans temp went up to 110 and I retired straight away as someone had told me it should never go above 100... can someone tell me if I need to get it changed asap now?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Well done with the top speed - some of the pro class time attack cars only just make that with circa 1000bhp and slicks!! 

wouldbt worry about 110 degrees unless you're running at that temp for a long time.


----------



## dante987 (Jun 11, 2015)

thanks mate - I definitely overcooked the braking back was squirming! I didn't think I will make it but this car is remarkable at trail braking! needless to say exit was ruined... I was able to get much better exit braking from 135ishmph


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

dante987 said:


> only thing was trans temp went up to 110 and I retired straight away as someone had told me it should never go above 100... can someone tell me if I need to get it changed asap now?


Do you have an R35?

If so trans temp is fine up to 120.
I used to take mine up to 115-117 then ease off.

Not letting it go above 100 is BS of the highest order.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am at Brands next Wednesday (17th June) with Opentrack... if anyone else is going.
Evening session.


----------



## dante987 (Jun 11, 2015)

CT17 said:


> Do you have an R35?
> 
> If so trans temp is fine up to 120.
> I used to take mine up to 115-117 then ease off.
> ...


yep R35 09 - glad to hear about trans temp I was really worried ... next time I'll be going for all day trackday now


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

dante987 said:


> yep R35 09 - glad to hear about trans temp I was really worried ... next time I'll be going for all day trackday now


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125950-gtr-warranty-oil-temperature-notification.html#post1186404


----------



## dante987 (Jun 11, 2015)

CT17 said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125950-gtr-warranty-oil-temperature-notification.html#post1186404


cheers mate makes me feel a lot better! temp had gone up to 110 with just 10 mins of driving and I was really depressed thinking what the hell is the point of this car if I can only track it for 10 mins!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I am at Brands next Wednesday (17th June) with Opentrack... if anyone else is going.
> Evening session.


Rich, I'll come and find you. I'm instructing there during the day with The Racing School Supercars. It's quite good for us there is a trackday on in the evening as it means we have to finish at 5pm prompt.


----------



## RossMJS (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll be there on 25th of June with my R35 - looking to beat my 53 sec lap round the indy


----------



## dante987 (Jun 11, 2015)

hi guys i need to get the front lip painted and couple of stone chip marks touched up... any good cheap painting place in london?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

dante987 said:


> hi guys i need to get the front lip painted and couple of stone chip marks touched up... any good cheap painting place in london?


You might get a better response in the bodywork section than the track day section.

Just for info.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I am at Brands next Wednesday (17th June) with Opentrack... if anyone else is going.
> Evening session.


Serious bit of kit that Yeti, I sat in the stand at Paddock tonight and saw Rich completely outdrive several cars including R35s. :bowdown1:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

barry P. said:


> Serious bit of kit that Yeti, I sat in the stand at Paddock tonight and saw Rich completely outdrive several cars including R35s. :bowdown1:


Thank you for the compliment Barry.
It gos well for a baby SUV.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Videos?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> Videos?


You'll see from my relaxed driving style that I wasn't going balls out for a lap time.
But you'll know that anyway.

And excuse the Audi badge on the steering wheel, must get round to taking that off...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

CT17 said:


> You'll see from my relaxed driving style that I wasn't going balls out for a lap time.
> But you'll know that anyway.
> 
> And excuse the Audi badge on the steering wheel, must get round to taking that off...


That black type r looked like it was being driven well :chuckle:


----------



## dante987 (Jun 11, 2015)

CT17 said:


> You'll see from my relaxed driving style that I wasn't going balls out for a lap time.
> But you'll know that anyway.
> 
> And excuse the Audi badge on the steering wheel, must get round to taking that off...


nice driving ! I miss that track... will be back soon!


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

who was driving the blue R35..anyone from here ?
barry my mate Brian Chandler instructs at brands..im sure you must know him..?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

swoody123 said:


> who was driving the blue R35..anyone from here ?
> barry my mate Brian Chandler instructs at brands..im sure you must know him..?


Steve, not come across him, he probably works for MSV whereas I work for The Racing School, we hire the circuit for a few days each month and also operate out of Donington, Oulton and Snetterton. A few of the MSV guys also do Racing School days but we tend to use our own ARDS qualified instructors, as far as I'm aware you do not need to be ARDS qualified to instruct at MSV days.


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Just to update something mentioned earlier in this thread regarding tyres.

I have now swapped my Federal RSR's all round to Pirelli Corsas and initial impressions are that all but the merest of vibration has now gone.

So just for anybody thinking about RSR's they ''could'' be a false economy. I may have had a bad couple but seems others have had the same issue at speed so bare it in mind.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Clarkep said:


> Just to update something mentioned earlier in this thread regarding tyres.
> 
> I have now swapped my Federal RSR's all round to Pirelli Corsas and initial impressions are that all but the merest of vibration has now gone.
> 
> So just for anybody thinking about RSR's they ''could'' be a false economy. I may have had a bad couple but seems others have had the same issue at speed so bare it in mind.


I've had four sets of RSR and never had a problem.
Other than the fact they seem to wear down a bit quickly, but that could just be me...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

What sizes have you been running Richard? 

And how long have you run them before changing?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Clarkep -yes I found the same but not just with the federals. My last set of kumhos went like this too. I just swapped to a set of much more expensive Yokohama AD08R's and they needed hardly any balancing compared to the cheaper tyres. Also got my wheels put in the balancer without tyres and no problems with them.

Haven't done much above 110 yet but happily enjoying a vibration free car so far


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> What sizes have you been running Richard?
> 
> And how long have you run them before changing?


225/45/17. Running them from new to illegal on the road.
Which takes 2 to 14 days.


----------

